# This is Ziggy, our 5-month old yorkie/shih tzu rescue doggy!



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Adorable! Is it just me or does that second photo look like this dog has a little Schnauzer in him?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

What a cute puppy!


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

*re: Ziggy*

You know the folded ears have me wondering as well. Here is a picture before his puppy cut:


----------



## abigail1989 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Ziggy*

He looks almost identical to my boy!! Especially before the haircut. Your boy is smaller, but other than that it is almost uncanny. Does he have a bit of red in his face or am I going crazy? Mac has red and white in his face and hindquarters.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Ziggy*

I too, like Damon's Mom thought I saw a little hint of Schnauzer there. Ziggy is so adorable I want to just pick him up and squeeze him to pieces! Lol!


----------



## jessicass (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Ziggy*

he is really a cute puppy


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Ziggy*

Thanks, guys! no red in his face but he does have a hint of the tan (yorkie, I presume) markings over his eyes. As far as squeezing him to death - you can try, but don't blame me if he goes in for a face nibble!

He really is a great boy, sits really well for his bath (and blow dry!)...amazes and amuses me every day


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Ziggy*

Abigail, please post a pic of your boy...love to see how they resemble each other!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Ziggy*

I also look and said to myself "Are you sure there isn't any schnauzer in there?" I have a Schnauzer/Poodle and I thought that it looked a bit like your dog. Too cute for words though, gah, I love puppies...When they are someone else's.


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Ziggy*

Could be some schnauzer, he is a rescue mutt, after all. If so more the better, as I love the feisty terrier personality! Re: the " love them when they're some elses" comment - I felt the exact same way about kids - until I had two of my own, lol


----------

